
Tesla owners sue: “Enhanced Autopilot Features…simply too dangerous to be used” - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/04/tesla-owners-sue-enhanced-autopilot-featuressimply-too-dangerous-to-be-used/
======
BenzinNZ
Probably would have been better if Tesla branded it "co-pilot". Autopilot
while technically correct doesn't function the way people assume it does.

------
mulletbum
Can't Tesla just refund them the cost of the car and be done with it? Why
would these plaintiffs receive anything beyond that?

~~~
slededit
Not making a judgement on whether their claims are accurate, but they are
arguing Tesla intentionally made false and misleading advertisements.

Companies should not be allowed to false advertise with impunity. A mere
refund is not sufficient to stop the behavior.

